#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Seismic Attributes for Prospect Identification and Reservoir Characterization

## duckweedous

I am looking for this book and I need your help to find it

Seismic Attributes for Prospect Identification and Reservoir Characterization 
Author(s)/Editor(s):  Satinder Chopra, Kurt J. Marfurt



Thank you very muchSee More: Seismic Attributes for Prospect Identification and Reservoir Characterization

----------


## 1412

yeah
i really need this book too..
hope somebody would share...

----------


## j.baker

I am also looking for this book. Thanks to anyone who posts it!

----------


## meyssam1983

I need it too

----------


## amirhshmpr

Same here...I do need it...plz share it once u find it....

----------


## geophysicien2

i need it too please share

----------


## petroengfas

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].       4shared.com/rar/WOFmSkpl/seismic_attributes_for_prospec.htm?locale=ko

----------


## mehdi2008

Thanks

----------

